# honda power washer motor locked up



## naja7896

I have a Honda gx390 Honda power washer. It's been sitting for 3yrs. I changed the oil in the motor and pump, then attempted to pull the cord to start it, but it was locked up. I checked the pump wheel connected to the belt and it was fine, but the wheel from the motor would only make one revolution before locking up again. I removed the spark plug and it had signs of rust on the firing end and the screw shaft. What should I do?


----------



## 30yearTech

Could be rust on the flywheel magnets preventing the flywheel from moving past the ignition module.


----------



## keb

Could be gas on top of the cyclinder head.Pull the spark plug out..carefully pull the recoil(if you pull to fast and there is gas on the cyclinder head it will shoot across the shop!!)


----------



## John Lolli

I had a honda pw come in that had fell over while being transported on a pickup truck. Had the same symptoms. Oil from the crankcase was everywhere -- on top of piston, in the carb, air filter, muffler. What a mess.


----------

